# BFN for me



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hi girls 

after having spotting and other symptoms for 4 days and getting my hopes up  the   showed her ugly face big time today i'm in so much pain and really heavy just wanna curl up in a corner and never come out 

jess
x


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Hello hun 

just wanted to say Sorry on your result,  big hug,   

Stay positive for next month    

luv
Gems


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

sorry to hear your news hun big hugs to you 

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## Karliepop (May 31, 2006)

Really sorry to hear your news. Keep   . chin up.

Lots of   .

Love Karlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

sorry about your BNF.    for your next cycle.

take care

shara


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

hi ya jess   sorry to hear it was a bfn for you,you no where iam if you wanna chat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry Jess 
its even worse when the witch is late and you get your hopes up, same thing happened to me this month.  Good luck for your next cycle.  You will feel positive again soon, i promise xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Jess

Sending you positive vibes for your next cycle


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Jess,

Really sorry to hear the   turned up. She's on the way for me too. Hope you are feeling brighter and more positive again soon.  

Good luck     for the next cycle.

xxx


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

hi jess

sorry to hear the   reared her ugly head

sending a big


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Jess, sorry honey to hear that the evil AF came this month. i know how you feel this month as i had the same situation and it just knocks you back everytime. It's a rollercoaster, but i promise you in a few days time you'll start to feel better and more positive again. We're all here for you. Always. xx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Jess. Sorry for your BfN and sorry for the pain you are in. Just wanted to write alittle note to give you 
big   and say that i know how you feel and if you ever need to chat. just private message me

Good luck hun
Melanie xxx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your BFN. What an even huger disappointment after those symptoms 

Good luck next month xxx


----------

